# Datenbankabgleich



## Deathlock (3. April 2006)

Hallo Leute ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des uploadens mit Blasc...
Seit dem Patch 1.10 und dem Aktualisieren von Blasc bekommen ich
nachdem ich die Daten an den Herold senden möchte eine Meldung mit



> Die Profile (mein Acc Name) wurden nicht abgeglichen da sie seit dem letzten Datenbankabgleich nicht geändert wurden.



Kann mir da bitte jmd weiterhelfen meine Profile wurden nicht Aktualisiert.

Danke für gloreiche und verständliche Antworten schönen Abend noch.


----------



## B3N (4. April 2006)

Hallo Deathlock,

diese Fehlermeldung bedeuted eigentlich, dass es keine Änderungen gab zwischdem dem letzten und dem neuesten Upload. Warst du in der Zwischenzeit mal wieder online mit dem Char? Ist der BLASCProfiler unter AddOns auch aktiv?


----------



## Deathlock (4. April 2006)

Hmm also mein Blasc Profiler ist aktiv 
und meine Daten ändern sich sehr wohl bzw 
wurden geändert ich weiss nicht was los ist... gibts vll noch eine andere Idee.

erstmal danke für die Antworten.


----------



## comi84 (4. April 2006)

hi, habe genau das gleich problem. bekomme genau die gleiche fhlermeldung das sich angeblich nicht getan hat, aber meine letzte aktualisierung is vom 19.02.2006. mein equip hat sich seit dem komplett geändert, kann ja nicht sein oder? bitte um hilfe


----------



## Regnor (4. April 2006)

comi84 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, habe genau das gleich problem. bekomme genau die gleiche fhlermeldung das sich angeblich nicht getan hat, aber meine letzte aktualisierung is vom 19.02.2006. mein equip hat sich seit dem komplett geändert, kann ja nicht sein oder? bitte um hilfe
> [post="110810"][/post]​



hallo comi84,
kannst du bitte mal prüfen ob der blascprofiler bei dir auch aktiv ist?
und ob in deiner blascprofiler.lua (im savedvariables ordner)
die zeile "blasc_Upload=1" drinsteht?


----------



## comi84 (4. April 2006)

hi, danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort. datenabgleich war jetzt erfolgreich. aber....ich kann dennoch keine gegenstände mehr sehn.  sehe jetzt nur noch:

Stufe 60
Zwergen-Krieger
Union of Honour (Rekrut)
Gefreiter (Rang 1)
Frostwolf

und keine gegenstände, wieso is das denn jetzt so????


----------



## Regnor (4. April 2006)

comi84 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort. datenabgleich war jetzt erfolgreich. aber....ich kann dennoch keine gegenstände mehr sehn.  sehe jetzt nur noch:
> 
> Stufe 60
> Zwergen-Krieger
> ...



Hast du die aktuellste Version von BLASC jetzt installiert (die wurde gerade eben Released) *g 
versuchs mal bitte damit, wir hatten da noch einen Fehler drin.


----------



## comi84 (4. April 2006)

hab jetzt die andere ual hochgeladen, und kann die gegenstände jetzt auch wieder sehn. letzte aktualisierung 04.04.06 wird angezeigt, aber die ausrüstung is immer noch die alte.... ich geb auf, keine ahnung was das für quatsch is.


----------



## B3N (4. April 2006)

Hallo comi,

mit der neuen Version sollte es eigentlich keine Problem mehr geben. Bis die Daten aktuell angezeigt werden dauer es normal ca. 10 Minuten, im Moment kann dies leider etwas länger gehen, da wirklich sehr großer Andrang ist.

Der manuelle Upload über die Webeite (Link im Menu) trägt die Daten sofort ein, zum Testen sollte das reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaggy (5. April 2006)

Bei mir war das auch einige Zeit so, es kann auch sein dass du vergessen hast, den BLASC-Profiler anzumachen unter den Addons. Wenn es dann immernoch nicht geht, versuche doch den 'WTF' Ordner zu löschen (Ja den gibts wirklich^^) Dann wird er beim wieder einloggen neu angelegt. Ich weiß nicht ob das auch mit dem Profiler klappt, aber so konnte ich das ein- oder andere addon retten^^





Grüße,
Shaggy 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathlock (5. April 2006)

Also ich habe jetzt den Rat von Regnor befolgt und siehe da er Uploadet,
nur ist jetzt mein Profil komplett leer habe somit das gleiche Problem wie Comi
weil ich nicht warten wollte habe ich es über manuell Upload probiert. Aber beim
hochladen bekomme ich die Meldung von der Seite das die Datei ungültig sei...


----------



## B3N (6. April 2006)

Hallo Deathlock,

kannst du uns bitte einen gefallen machen und uns deine BLASCProfiler.lua hier im Forum anhängen? Diese Datei findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\


----------



## Deathlock (6. April 2006)

Da ist sie...


----------



## Regnor (6. April 2006)

Deathlock schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist sie...
> [post="110919"][/post]​



Hallo Deathlock,
das ist leider die falsche Datei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schau mal bitte nach ob du in dem Verzeichnis eine BLASCProfiler.lua hast und poste diese hier bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathlock (6. April 2006)

Achso sorry, hatte den Ordner übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das ist die richtige Datei.


----------



## Regnor (6. April 2006)

> Achso sorry, hatte den Ordner übersehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo Deathlock,
hast du die BLASC Version 0.10.2 bei dir installiert oder  0.10.1?
Falls letzteres mache bitte mal ein Update.


----------



## Deathlock (6. April 2006)

Ah gut habe jetzt auf 0.10.2 geupdatet

Aber mein Profil wird immernoch nicht aktualisiert


----------



## Regnor (6. April 2006)

Deathlock schrieb:
			
		

> Ah gut habe jetzt auf 0.10.2 geupdatet
> 
> Aber mein Profil wird immernoch nicht aktualisiert
> [post="110937"][/post]​[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Deathlock (8. April 2006)

Jetzt läuft es danke für die Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroson (16. April 2006)

Deathlock schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt läuft es danke für die Mühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und was wars jetzt?bei mir geht das ganze nur wenn ich manuell uploade... ... ...


----------



## Roran (19. April 2006)

Leute immer mit der Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab das Problem auch ca 2 - 3 Tage lang gehabt, mit der gleichen Meldung.
Und ohne das ich was dagegen gemacht hätte, hat es sich von selber erledigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann sein, das es am neuem Update gelegen hat, das es nun wieder klappt,
wie gesagt, ich hab nix deswegen gemacht, ich muß ja auch nicht jeden Tag die Daten hochladen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vieleicht hilft es ja auch, wenn Ihr mal eine Zeit lang mit einer anderen Waffe rum lauft, und die noch angelegt habt, wenn Ihr WoW beendet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wakanda1 (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo, hab seit Patch1.10 das selbe problem, dass meine profile nicht abgeglichen werden...
hab schon meherfach Blasc deinstalliert, neu installiert...den profiler einzeln installiert...
Addons de und wieder aktiviert...alles ohne Erfolg...
hab inzwischen 2 Charaktäre um mindestens 20 level hochgebracht...
keine Aktuallisierung

Die Profiele wurden nicht abgeglichen da....

hänge euch jetzt mal meine blascprofiler.lua an, vieleicht seht ihr ja auf anhieb an was es liegen könnte


----------



## Regnor (31. Juli 2006)

Servus, 
kannst du eventuell mal die DEBUG.txt anhängen? Dann könnten wir schauen woran es bei dir liegt.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Wakanda1 (1. August 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

klar mach ich obwohl ich seit der Neuinstallation der neuen Blasc-Version, entgegen früher, im Startordner von Blasc keine Möglichkeit mehr habe die Debug.exe zu starten. Beim Versuch durch Doppelklick auf das Debug-Symbol (das aber sowieso als Windows-Standart-Symbol angezeigt wird) kann dies auch keinem Programm zugeordnet werden.

Beim Versuch mein Daten manuell hochzuladen bekomm ich übrigens diese Fehlermeldung:

Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert?

Daran ändert auch eine komplette Neuinstallation, mit Neuinstalltion des Pofilers nichts...

hab hier also noch diese Debug.txt-Datei gefunden...ob die euch nun weiterbringt...ka...
bin aber um jeden Tip froh...würde schon mal ganz gern meine Charas aktuallisiert sehen, da inzwischen, ein weiterer auf 60 ist, und ein 3. kurz davor...


----------



## Wakanda1 (2. August 2006)

sooo problem gelöst...
wow auf meinem laptop installiert...
blasc installiert...
funzt...
alles ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedario (3. August 2006)

ist momentan normal das er keine Daten abgleicht wegen fehlender server verbindung ?
wollt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, wollt nur mal nach fragen.
also wenn ich wow beende, sagt er mir das er keine verbindung zum server herstellen konnte zwecks abgleich !


----------



## Tromar (4. August 2006)

Das Problem habe ich auch.
Laut Debuglog versucht er noch auf web1.planet-multiplayer.de zu connecten, kann sich aber nicht einloggen.


----------



## Roran (4. August 2006)

In den News der letzten Tage ( 2.3.2006 und 3.3.2006 ), stand das zu lesen!

Wichtige Hinweise:
Solltet ihr eurer BLASC noch nicht auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht haben (Version: 0.12.0), empfehlen wir euch dies dringend nachzuholen, *alle älteren Versionen funktionieren nun nicht mehr!* 

Bitte alle auf die neue Version Updaten.


----------



## Daywalker2024 (4. August 2006)

Also ich hab die neuste Version und bei mir kanner auch keine Verbindung herstellen .


----------



## Regnor (4. August 2006)

Daywalker2024 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die neuste Version und bei mir kanner auch keine Verbindung herstellen .



Servus,
@Daywalker:
Versucht er bei dir auch noch auf "web1.planet-multiplayer.de" zu connecten?

@all
Wenn ihr das Problem auch habt, lasst BLASC bitte mal nach einer neuen Version suchen.
Dann sollte die BLASCLoaderConf.xml aktualisiert werden und dort sollte nix mehr von 
"web1.planet-multiplayer.de" drinstehen.

Falls das nicht funktioniert kann es daran liegen das ihr auf einen DNS Server zugreift der die Domain 
blasc.de noch nicht umgestellt habt. Dies könnt ihr daran testen indem ihr eine Dosbox aufmacht
(Start->Ausführen->"cmd" eingeben -> OK) und "ping blasc.de" eingebt.
Wenn ihr als IP von BLASC.de die 62.146.108.150 abgezeigt bekommt ist alles OK von der Seite, ansonsten können wir euch nur bitten euch noch ein wenig zu gedulden bis auch die letzten DNS Server umgestellt sind. (Die sollte innerhalb von 24 Stunden passiert sein, also so gegen heut Mittag 12 Uhr)


Gruß Regnor


----------



## Shedario (4. August 2006)

Ich werds gleich mal testen, habe nun nochmal blasc deinstalliert und neu Installiert. mal schauen ob es nun klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#edit#
joppa funzt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tromar (4. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> In den News der letzten Tage ( 2.3.2006 und 3.3.2006 ), stand das zu lesen!
> 
> Wichtige Hinweise:
> Solltet ihr eurer BLASC noch nicht auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht haben (Version: 0.12.0), empfehlen wir euch dies dringend nachzuholen, *alle älteren Versionen funktionieren nun nicht mehr!*
> ...



Ich habe schon die neueste Version drauf, hätt ich vielleicht noch dazuschreiben sollen, sorry.
Bei mir steht in der BlascLoaderConf.xml nur noch die IP von blasc.de -> sollte also keine DNS Probleme geben.
Trotzdem versucht blasc immernoch auf web1.planet-multiplayer.de zu connecten.

_//Edit: Ich hab jetzt in der etc/hosts Datei spaßeshalber mal web1.planet-multiplayer.de auf die IP von blasc gelinkt, jetzt bekomm ich diese Meldung: "This FTP server is anonymous only." Sieht so aus, als würde der die Config nicht richtig lesen._


----------



## Regnor (4. August 2006)

Hmm, das ist sehr merkwürdig.

Hast du schonmal versucht den BLASCClient neu zu installieren?


----------



## Arkanus (4. August 2006)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, er versucht auf planet-multiplayer.de zu connecten obwohl in der xml-Datei dies hier drin steht:

<FTPHost>62.146.108.150</FTPHost>


----------



## Tromar (4. August 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist sehr merkwürdig.
> 
> Hast du schonmal versucht den BLASCClient neu zu installieren?


ne hab ich noch nicht, 
Ich würde gerne das Problem beheben und nicht umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd mal noch ein bisschen weiter rumprobieren


----------



## Roran (4. August 2006)

Tromar schrieb:


> ne hab ich noch nicht,
> Ich würde gerne das Problem beheben und nicht umgehen
> 
> 
> ...


Es kann sein, das wenn du neu installierst,
das Problem sich von selber löst.
Denn dein Blasc was du installiert hast, auf den alten Sever will,
und wenn du neu installierst, der erst mal garnicht auf den alten Server geht,
sondern direckt auf die neue Server Adresse.

Darum wäre es sinnvoll das mal zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tromar (4. August 2006)

So wie es aussieht, ist der hostname noch in der Binary hardcoded eingetragen.
Was etwas komisch ist, das die Version schon 0.12.0 Build: 209 ist 
Werd mir jetzt mal die 'frische' Version von der Homepage installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shalone (5. August 2006)

Ich habe leider das selbe Problem, hab es bestimmt schon 10 mal deinstalliert und wieder neu. Wenn ich in wow einklinke kommt auch wow blash ist aktiv, aber wenn ich ausloke kommt kein datenabgleich weil keine neuen herolddaten gefunden. Veränderungen haben auch stattgefunden


----------



## Daywalker2024 (5. August 2006)

Er hat auch zu der alten adresse gesendet . Trotz drüberinstallieren . Hab es gelöscht und neuinstalliert . jetzt gehts .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tromar (5. August 2006)

Wenn ich in den Blasc Einstellungen die Verbindung teste, bekomm ich das erste Fenster mit 'OK',
und dann kommt ein zweites mit der Meldung 'This FTP Server is anonymous only.'
Ein Datenabgleich funktioniert aber.
Hatte es eigentlich nur deinstalliert (mit einer, jetzt nichtmehr mitinstallierten uninstall.exe (komisch))
Und dann die neue Version von der Blasc Seite installiert.


----------



## Roran (7. August 2006)

Da ja Windows so super gut ist,
muß man nach einem Deinstallieren, den PC runter fahren ( Neustart )
und wieder hoch fahren.
Sonst ist das nicht wirklich Deinstalliert.

Und erst nach dem Neustart, eine neu installation von Blasc machen.


----------

